# Lameness



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

My 8-year old female GSD, who has had both hips replaced due to HD, shows a lot of lameness getting up. I try to feed her right and get her moderate exercise and keep the weight off. I also supplement her diet daily with a dog vitamin. Any suggestions on anything else I can do to help her? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Is she on Glucosamine? MSM? I've even recently read articles where Adequan (injectable polysulfated glucosaminoglycan) can be beneficial to dogs even after hip replacements...do a google search. It reportedly works much better along with vitamin C. It sounds like arthritis has just set in in those joints. 

I give Caleb about 1000mg of glucosamine and vitamin C, and MSM (can't remember how much right now). Glucosamine is great, but watch it in diabetics, if I remember correctly. MSM is a great anti-inflammatory, and Vit C helps connective tissue. All of these things are natural supplements without the horrible side effects possible with NSAIDS...I'm sure Connie will jump in and be more specific...


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks. I guess I should be taking her back to see her orthapedic surgeon for an evaluation and input.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> My 8-year old female GSD, who has had both hips replaced due to HD, shows a lot of lameness getting up. I try to feed her right and get her moderate exercise and keep the weight off. I also supplement her diet daily with a dog vitamin. Any suggestions on anything else I can do to help her? Thanks.


Yes. At eight, a large breed is at the age to show symptoms of osterarthritis. Fortunately for her, not in those replaced joints!

I hope she can get some swimming exercise when it warms up ---- great exercise for OA.

The recent study saying that glucosamine wasn't as useful as everyone thought did not register with me. It was based strictly on reported pain (human), and it was much too short (6 months) and small (1500 very elderly advanced OA people).

Human-quality glucosamine (without chondroitin, which hasn't panned out the way glucosamine has), especially in a cap, so you can open and sprinkle, has done a lot for two senior arthritic dogs I've had. It helps to rebuild the worn cartilage.

Weight control is number one, IMO, then glucosamine, with long-chain Omega 3 EFAs, which are found in oily fish like salmon. The fish muscle (not liver) oil should be distilled, pharmaceutical grade, because distillation leaves behind heavy metals like mercury.

I buy the same one for my dogs and for me.

Omega 3s are a potent anti-inflammation agent, with no downside (IMO), and OA is an inflammation disease.

I use the human dose on the bottle, adjusted for weight, assuming that the bottle refers to a 150-pound human.

So what I would do would be to start the salmon oil (not liver oil) and the glucosamine now, and call the vet about the severity so you can decide whether NSAIDs are also indicated. The vet will need to see her. 

The vet is *very* likely to commend the use of salmon oil and glucosamine, IMO.

No matter what they sell for oil supplements at the vet's, I would not buy it until I checked the company on a list I'm going to post in a minute of the companies that follow a voluntary monograph relating to quality of fish oil.

And extra Vitamin E (preferably mixed tocopherols) has to be given with fish oil supplements because dogs use it up in processing the fish oil, and it's an anti-inflammatory agent itself anyway.

I will post some backup to what I've said here and I'll post that list of fish-oil companies.

I'm not a health professional.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*OA supplements*

The best of the fish oils:
http://www.crnusa.org/o3group.html

The role of EFAs:
http://www.barfworld.com/html/learn_more/efa.shtml

Vitamin E:
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0FDN/is_2001_Sept/ai_80532259/pg_3

An overview of OA in dogs:
http://www.placervillevet.com/arthritis.htm

Glucosamine:
http://www.arthritis-cats-dogs.com/article-detail.php?ID=45

I have MUCH more and will be happy to list sources if you want more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie, have you read any of the links on Adequan in replaced joints? Anecdotal, of course, like glucosamine, but still interesting, as placebos don't work on dogs! 

Patrick: you didn't say where the lameness was originating from. Knees? Elbows?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Connie, have you read any of the links on Adequan in replaced joints?.........Patrick: you didn't say where the lameness was originating from. Knees? Elbows?


I have, and I have saved three, as I recall. I will post the URLs by tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie, I was more curious about your take on all of it...let me know.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Connie, I was more curious about your take on all of it...let me know.


I personally have not yet had to use it. I've had great results with good food, no grain (inflammation), salmon oil and Vitamin E, weight control, and glucosamine.

The day will come, I know.............which is why I saved links.  

Getting a little work done (but I keep being draaaaaaaawn to the computer......) but will be back with links.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Connie, have you read any of the links on Adequan in replaced joints? Anecdotal, of course, like glucosamine, but still interesting, as placebos don't work on dogs! .....Patrick: you didn't say where the lameness was originating from. Knees? Elbows?


Here's a link to a .PDF. It'll download when you click on it. It's fast.


[PDF] Degenerative Joint Disease
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
... also used in cats with good results.  Adequan may be combined with NSAIDs ... joint with a metal prosthesis. ... replaced with a polyethylene socket. ... 
www.woodlandvethospital.com/DegenJointDzedited.pdf - Supplemental Result


----------

